# 100 T-shirt Templates for Download that Rock the Casbah



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone!

It's Printsome! As some of you might know, we are a fresh & vibrant apparel printing agency from the UK!

We are design and t-shirt lovers and we know the struggles of planning a t-shirt design. You need to plan out the design and where it is supposed to go on the t-shirt in order to ensure that it fits. For this reason, t-shirt mockups are really useful!

Saying that, and in order to make things easier for you, here you have *100 template vectors and PSD files for download!*

LINK --> *http://printso.me/TTemplate
*









Enjoy!


----------

